# WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro



## Ray94 (1. Januar 2010)

*WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Hi Leute,
da ich nun auch mit dem Übertakten anfangen möchte,
suche ich eine gute Wasserkühlung für meinen i7 975 EX.
Derzeit beitreibe ich ihn mit einem Prolimatech Megahalems,
die Temperaturen sind im Idle auf ca. 32 Grad und auf Last bei 60 Grad.
Das ist mir einfach zu hoch, dafür dass ich noch nichtmal übertaktet habe.
Ich habe vor den Prozessor auf 4GHz zu bringen, aber die Temperatur
soll bei Last nicht über 65 Grad gehen.

Nun poste ich mal schnell meine ganzen Komponenten:
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 800
CPU: Intel i7-975 Extreme
Grafikkarte: HD Radeon 5870
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 1000W
SSD: Intel M-25 160GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda XT 2000GB
Mainboard: Asus P6T Deluxe V2


Ich hoffe das reicht euch. Oben im Gehäuse lässt sich mit viel Platz
ein 360 Radiator befestigen, was mich zu dem Gehäusekauf bewegt hat.

Ich wäre froh wenn ihr mir mal eine Zusammenstellung machen könnt,
damit ich mein Ziel erreiche.

Die WaKü sollte nicht viel mehr als 350 Euro kosten.


_____________________________________________

2. Frage:

Wäre es klug, gleich eine GPU WaKü miteinzubauen für meine 5870,
oder kann man die genausogut nachher auch noch einbauen?



mfg. Ray94


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

1. FAQ/Guide und Beispielkonfigs lesen, danach einen Warenkorb speichern und hier posten. Verbesserungen werden gemacht.

2. 





> Wäre es klug, gleich eine GPU WaKü miteinzubauen für meine 5870,
> oder kann man die genausogut nachher auch noch einbauen?


Das wäre einfacher. Nachträglich kannst du die Graka immer noch mit einbinden. Allerdings kostet die Wakü (neu) mehr als 350€ bei deinem Vorhaben.

3. 





> Ich habe vor den Prozessor auf 4GHz zu bringen, aber die Temperatur
> soll bei Last nicht über 65 Grad gehen.


Beides kann dir keiner garantieren. Zumindest nicht mit ner Wakü.


----------



## Dr.House (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Hier:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fehlt nur noch Wasserzusatz. Das Problem ist die meisten Komponenten sind auch Geschmackssache. Die aufgelisteten sind eben mit top Leistung.
Schläuche und Lüfter sind auch geschmackssache.


----------



## Ray94 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ok, alles klar, die OC Konfig. ist schon gut:

-CPU Kühler Enzotech SCW-1 Rev.A 64,99€
-Radiator TFC Xchanger Tripple 360 99,90€
-3 St. Lüfter NB-Multiframe MF12-S2 (20,89€) 62,67€
-2 St. Molex 3 Pin Y-Adapter (1,79€) 3,58€
-Pumpe Aquasteam XT USB Ultra 88,99€
-Eheim 1046 Einlassadapter 3,49€
-Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter 3,49€
-AGB XSPC 5,25” Bay Reservoir 28,50€
-3m Schlauch Masterkleer 13/10 klar (2,49€) 7,47€
-6 St. Anschlüsse 13/10 Anschraubtülle G1/4 (2,19€) 13,14€
-2 St. Anschlüsse 13/10 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 (3,39€) 6,78€

Ist da noch was am Preis zum machen?, sollte aber ungefähr die gleiche Leistung
beibehalten.

Mein i7-975 EX hat im moment eine vCore von 1.208 Volt, einen Multiplier mit x 12
und einen FSB von 133.6 GHz. Mit der WaKü könnte man 4GHz erreichen, oder nicht

Wäre über Hilfe sehr erfreut.


mfg Ray94


Edit: Danke Dr. House, sieht ziemlich vielversprechend aus. Der Preis auch.
Ich hab leider noch nicht viel Ahnung von WaKü´s, aber falls die Leistung
der von dir geposteten noch zu toppen ist, bin ich bereit euch 50 Euro mehr zu zahlen.
Aber wenn deine WaKü von Preis/Leistung her besser ist, werde ich nachdenken deine zu nehmen-


----------



## Dr.House (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Guck nach oben  !

Schlauch würde ich unbedingt 16/10 nehmen statt 13/10 , weil der stabiler ist und knickt nicht so leicht, also kleine Biegeradien möglich. 

*Edit zu deinem Edit*:

Pumpe, CPU-Kühler sind die besten momentan . Radi kannst du auch den TFC Xchanger nehmen, sollte in der Leistung aber ziemlich gleich sein mit dem XSPC von mir.


Mit Wakü kann man den i975 auch mit über 4,4 Ghz betreiben für Tests. Für den Alltag wären bis zu 4,2 Ghz drin.  4 Ghz sowieso locker.

Wenn dir die Optik besser passt, kannst du auch den hier nehmen: ist so ziemlich genauso gut wie die Vollkupferversion.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ray94 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ok, die Lüfter werden dann auf dem Radiatar festgemacht, oder?
Wenn alles gutgeht werde ich mir dann nächste Woche deine Konfig bestellen.
Leider hat mein Mainboard zu wenig 3Pin Steckplätze, werde ich mir wohl solche
2x3Pin verteiler holen müssen. 
Hat noch jemand Vorschläge oder Verbesserungen von Dr. House´s Konfig?

mfg Ray94


----------



## Dr.House (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Wie gesagt, die meisten anderen Komponenten die nicht über die Leistung entscheiden sind geschmackssache.

Anschlüße ,Schlauch-Farbe, Ausgleichsbehälter oder Laing-Aufsatz, Wasserzusatz-Farbe, Lüfter (mit ohne LED´s) usw.

Am besten du guckst dich bei  :

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

und

Willkommen im A-C-Shop   um und schaust halt ob nicht andere Komponenten besser zu deinem Rechner passen.


Edit: Ja entweder solche 3Pin Verteiler oder am besten eine Lüftersteuerung damit du sie auch bei bedarf runterregeln kannst.


----------



## Xylezz (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a5b6e4f97c74e11a8b56f61aeadcfc14

Das würde ich dir empfehlen wenn du deine Grafikkarte direkt mit einbinden möchtest 

MfG Xy

Edit: Hatte die Backplate vergessen


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/93dd8b9f55e85133370c74a5972521f3

Der Revo ist mit 140er Lüfter so stark wie der RX480.


----------



## Ray94 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ich habe eine Lüftersteuerung für 5 Lüfter, Es sind aber dann 7 Stück, und wenn man 2 an einem 
Verteiler ansteckt, kann man sie nicht mehr steuern^^

AN Dr. House: Dann werde ich mich wohl für deine Konfiguration entscheiden.
Ich werde dann aber lieber wie du geschrieben hast, den Heatkiller 3.0 nehmen,
sonst ist alles super.

Hab mich bei Aquatuning umgeschaut, wüsste aber nicht was besser aussieht,
als deine Konfig. 
Danke für deine Hilfe.

Edit: Ich kenn mich ja noch kaum aus. Gibt es irgendwo eine WaKü FAQ, 
wo man nachlesen kann, wie man eine WaKü einbaut, wartet usw.?

Edit: An KingPiranhas: Sorry, aber bei mir passt kein 140mm Radiator rein.

An Xylezz: Hab leider zu wenig Geld gerade für deine Konfig.

Edit: Hab jetzt mal was zusammengestellt:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/7318e9a859bb630bd6b3429be845bdcc

Was haltet ihr davon, ist knapp alles von Dr.House Konfig.

mfg Ray94


----------



## nemetona (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ab sofort ist der Thread im Kaufberatungs-Unterforúm zu finden.



			
				Ray94 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hat mein Mainboard zu wenig 3Pin Steckplätze, werde ich mir wohl solche
> 2x3Pin verteiler holen müssen.



Die Mainboardanschlüsse würde ich für die Radilüfter nicht nutzen, desweiteren ist beim parralelen Betrieb mehrerer Lüfter auf einen Anschluss auf derren Gesamtleistung zu achten.
Nutze eine vollwertige Lüftersteuerung oder einen 12V Anschluss vom Netzteil, bei Bedarf kannst du via Vorwiederstand die Spannung und somit die Lüfterdrehzahl herabsetzen.

Edit: Wasserkühlungsguide@PCGHX


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

@Ray94 dann verbau den Radi extern.


----------



## Ray94 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Kann ich, aber das ist nicht gerade dass was ich will^^
Ich hab mich jetzt größtenteils an Dr. House gehalten,
und habe das zusammengestellt: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
Kommt auf 320 Euro.
Wie findest du das?, KingPiranhas.

Würde mich über ein Feedback freuen. 
Event. kannst du die Konfig ja noch verbessern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Für den WC-AGB braucht man i.d.R. keinen Schwamm. (mitbestellen würde ich ihn trotzdem - aber erstmal nicht verbauen)


----------



## Ray94 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ok, alles klar, sonst ist alles ok/gut, kann man noch was verbessern?


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Mein Vorschlag 2


----------



## Infin1ty (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

So würde ich es machen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Edit: Piranhas ist besser.


----------



## Ray94 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ok KingPiranhas, sieht echt Klasse aus,
aber zu meiner Konfig ist da nicht viel Unterschied.
Sieht aber Top aus, werd ich mir gleich mal abspeichern die Konfig.
Sonst noch jemand Vorschläge?

Edit: Kann ich dann ohne Probleme später mal die GPU mitkühlen,
oder brauch ich da nen anderen Radi?

mfg Ray94


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

@Ray94 hatte nur die Anschlüsse + Adapterkabel hinzugefügt.


----------



## Ray94 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Und das brauch ich nicht?:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor/Laing Aufsatz 4 Puffer Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor/Laing Aufsatz 4 Puffer 52007

Du hast es mit der Matte ersetzt, oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Das bringt nichts. Das Shoggy Sandwich oder Stück Schaumstoff ist viel besser.


----------



## Xylezz (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

So würd ich es machen, Tripple 140er Radiatoren haben ca die Leistung eines Quad-120er Radiators

MfG Xy


----------



## Ray94 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Danke Xylezz, es soll aber wirklich ins Gehäuse gehen, und da passt leider nur ein Tripple 120 Radi rein.

MfG Ray94


----------



## Dr.House (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Für den Laing-AGB brauchst du unbedingt das kleine blaue Schwämmchen und es muss da rein.

Hab beides und ohne Schwämmchen bildet sich ein Sprudel im AGB und Wakü ist nie entlüftet. Mit ist alles wieder top.

Graka kannst du ohne Probleme miteinbinden später. 

*Edit*: wenn du die Tüllen von meiner Zusammenstellung nimmst brauchst du keine Schlauchschellen. Benutze meine Wakü schon seit längerem ohne Schellen und der Schlauch sitzt bombenfest.


----------



## Infin1ty (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Nimm Piranhas Konfig, die ist die beste bisher 
(Mit Airplex wäre sie noch besser)

Perfect Seal Tüllen halten den Schlauch auch ohne Sicherung.
Nur die Winkel brauchen die Schellen.


----------



## Ray94 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ok,seit ihr euch also alle einig, dass ich diese Konfig nehmen kann?:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Wenn ja bedanke ich mich recht herzlich bei euch, und wenn ich sie eingebaut habe,
folgen mit Sicherheit ein paar Bilder für euch.


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

bis auf den HK Cu würde ich sie so nehmen.


----------



## Ray94 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Warum nicht den HK? Ist bei PCGH Extreme Testsieger gewesen.
Du hast mir den HK LT empfohlen, aber da nehm ich lieber die Kupfervariante.


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Unterschied zwischen LT und CU ist nur das Material des Deckel. Der LT ist gleich dem CU, von der Leistung. Ausser du willst nen Nickel HK. Das ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Ray94 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ich werds mir überlegen, gibt ja kaum einen Unterschied.
Ich denke mit der Konfig sind nun alle Einverstanden.
Ich bestelle die Teile die nächsten Tage bzw. 1-2 Wochen,
und schreibe dann hier sobald ich die WaKü erfolgreich eingebaut habe.
Dann gibts auch ein paar Bilder.

MfG Ray94


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Wie sieht der aktuelle Warenkorb aus?


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Der aktuelle Warenkorb sieht so aus:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Jetzt noch ne Frage:
Macht es Sinn, bei 4GHz die North- und Southbridge zu kühlen,
oder ist das herausgeschmissenes Geld?

mfg Ray94


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

So würde ich es machen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Für die North und Soutbridge nimmst du dann Anfi-Tec Kühler.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Hmmm... ziemlich über meinen Vorhaben.
Für was wäre der Single Radiator und die anderen Sachen,
die du reingelegt hast?

Ist es nötig bei 4GHz die North- und Southbridge zu kühlen?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Der Single Radi ist zur Montage im Zwischenboden. Bei soviel OC würde ich zumindest die Northbridge und Spannungswandler kühlen. 


Aber mal nebenbei: Den QX würde ich verkaufen und einen 920er kaufen. Die gehen weit genug.  Meiner Meinung ist es total bekloppt eine 1000€ CPu zu verbauen. 

Edit: Vor allem, da du anscheinend noch von Mama und Papa abhängig bist.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Den 975 EX habe ich geschenkt bekommen und den verkaufe ich sehr ungern.
Könntest du meine Konfig nochmal ändern und eine Spannungswandler und Northbridge 
Kühler dazustellen. (Mainboard: Asus P6T Deluxe V2)
Sollte aber nicht über 400 Euro machen wenns geht.


mfg Ray94


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Wie gesagt, verkauf die CPU! Dann hast du genug Geld für einen 920er und eine extrem gute Wakü. Es gibt objektiv keinen Grund, eine so überteuerte CPU zu benutzen.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Nein, ich verkauf sie definitiv nicht. 
Das ist im moment noch meine Konfig:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Ich wollte nur wissen ob Northbridge und Spannungswandler bei 4GHz gekühlt werden müssen.
Wenn ja, wäre es schön wenn du mir diese Teile noch hinzufügen kannst.

MfG Ray94


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Meine Konfig ist aber besser und leistungsstärker. Für einen Core7 braucht man sehr viel Fläche. Selbst mit einem Triple und nur der CPU im Kreislauf, wird das Wasser schon ordentlich warm werden.
Den Aufsteck AGb für die laing kann ich nicht empfehlen. Solche Lösungen sind immer schlecht zu handhaben und zu entlüften. Besonders wenn man soviel Platz wie du hat, würde ich IMMER einen extra AGB nehmen.


Für deine Northbride nimmst du noch Anfi-tec UCDS dazu. http://www.anfi-tec.de/Kompatibilitaetsliste.pdf

P.S. Nenn mit bitte mal *einen* _objektiven_ Grund, wieso du diese elektronische Penisverlängerung behalten willst!


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ok, da muss ich dann aber noch etwas sparen,
könntest du mir für die Spannungswandler und für die North-/Southbridge 
die gegebenen Kühler noch hinzufügen?, ich hab mir die Liste angeschaut,
aber hab da kaum Ahnung, was ich dann dazu brauche und was nicht.

MfG Ray94


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

@Ray94 https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/3be341a589e3b874197d1ba761bf664e 
Der RX360 reicht vollkommen für einen i7. Also mit 400€ wirste aber für CPU + komplettes Board nicht reichen. Zumindest für neue Produkte. Ein anständiger Airflow im Case reicht aus um die Mosfets zu kühlen. Wenn du die Mosfets kühlst musst du den Rest des Boards auch kühlen (siehe Liste).


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Du kannst lesen, oder? Steht genau in der Kompatibilitätsliste, welche Kühler du brauchst.  





> P.S. Nenn mit bitte mal einen objektiven Grund, wieso du diese elektronische Penisverlängerung behalten willst!


Ich höre?!


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Danke KingPiranhas, deine Konfig und deine Begründung find ich Klasse.
Ich denke eine 350 Euro Wasserkühlung reicht erstmal, wenn mir die 
Kühlleistung dann noch nicht reicht, kann ich ja noch nachbestellen und
dazubauen. Der Anfi-tec UCD classic ist dann für die Northbridge, oder?

@Madz: Weil es ein Geschenk war.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Kauf dir keinen Aufsatz AGB! Lässt sich wie gesagt schlecht befüllen und entlüften. Außerdem sind die Noiseblocker Blacksilent pro besser zu verkabeln. (lies mal meinen Test: http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/content.php&contentid=8385)



> @Madz: Weil es ein Geschenk war.


Das ist für mich kein objektiver Grund.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ok, hier mal ne neue Konfig:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/56aafa634fcd61bc0d904d78c6a85a73
Da fehlt nur noch der AGB, kannste mir da einen empfehlen, Madz?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Guck doch mal in meine Konfig. da steht schon einer drin. Das Konzentrat kannst du weg lassen und dir aus dem Autofachhandel G48 und destilliertes Wasser kaufen. Kostet auf Dauer weniger. Schon bei einem mal nachfüllen, sparst du 10€.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b167b8a687422368edd85f13f08aaee5

Denke, das passt jetzt so. Da wird dann auch die Northbridge mitgekühlt, oder?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*



> Das Konzentrat kannst du weg lassen und dir aus dem Autofachhandel G48 und destilliertes Wasser kaufen. Kostet auf Dauer weniger. Schon bei einem mal nachfüllen, sparst du 10€.


Irgendwie führe ich hier gerade einen Monolog.


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*



> Da wird dann auch die Northbridge mitgekühlt, oder?


Ja wird sie.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Sorry Madz, hab vergessen das Konzentrat rauszunehmen, aber sonst ist die Konfig ok, oder?
Wenn ja, werde ich heute Abend noch bestellen.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Wo willst du den Radiator aufstellen?


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Der kommt ins Gehäuse an die Decke.


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Sorry, aber auch wenn der 975 ein Geschenk
war, verkauf ihn ! In der Bucht bekommst du bestimmt
fast 1K Euro, da surfen genug bekloppte rum.

Den 920 bekommst du unter Wasser genau so weit wie den 975 XE,
erst unter Dice/LN2 kann er seine stärken (-> Freier Multi,
beim 920 macht das Board früh Schluss), 24/7 ist der einzige 
"Vorteil" das einfachere OCing (Als ob das beim 920 nicht schon
einfach genug wäre )

Allein der riesige Wertverlust des 975 XE, heute 1K Wert,
übermorgen nur noch 100 Euro  (Such mal bei Ebay
nach AMD FX 60  )

Mein Rat: Verkauf ihn jetzt, wo er 1000 Euro wert ist,
anstatt das er in ein paar Jahren in der Ecke gammelt.

/OT off


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Sorry, aber auch wenn der 975 ein Geschenk
> war, verkauf ihn ! In der Bucht bekommst du bestimmt
> fast 1K Euro, da surfen genug bekloppte rum.
> 
> ...


Danke! Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. 


@Ray


Nimm noch einen Meter mehr Schlauch!


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Mir ist klar das alles seinen Preis verliert.
Jedoch habe ich gerade genug Geld, da ich heute noch 1-2 PC Teile
von meinem alten verkaufen werde. Und da ich von einer Firma die CPU
geschenkt bekomme, wenn ich mal wieder eine brauche, ist das egal.

Kann ich diese Konfig also bestellen:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b167b8a687422368edd85f13f08aaee5

Edit: Sorry, hab schon wieder vergessen das Konzentrat rauszunehmen.

Edit @ Madz: Alles klar^^


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Bei dem Board musst du, wegen der Heatpipe, auch die Spawas und die Southbridge mit kühlen.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Kannst du die bitte meiner Konfig hinzufügen?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Die musst du bei Anfi-Tec direkt bestellen, weil Aquatuning sie nicht im Sortiment hat.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ok, kannste mir die Links geben mit der Menge?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Sagmal bist du so unselbstständig?  Schau in die Kompatibilitätsliste und such dir die Kühler raus! Lesen und verstehen... so schwer ist das doch nicht.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Also: 
1x Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec PWM 013 Asus X58 PWM013
1x Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec PWM 014 Asus X58 PWM014
2x Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec UCD classic UCD classic

und die Konfig von Aquatuning:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/e24640c1964fb8e35926453dc22a414c

Passt das nun so, oder muss noch was geändert werden?

MfG Ray94


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Anscheinend kannst du doch nicht lesen....


ASUS P6T Deluxe 

UCD classic
NBSB006
PWM013
PWM014


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Frag bei AT nach ob sie dir die anfi-tec Kühler nicht besorgen können. 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/8aebe7c1e59907ae00835e055b90d4f4


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Also:
1x Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec PWM 013 Asus X58 PWM013
1x Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec PWM 014 Asus X58 PWM014
1x Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec UCD classic UCD classic
1x Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec NBSB 006 Asus SB NBSB006

und die Konfig von Aquatuning:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/e24640c1964fb8e35926453dc22a414c

Nun müsste es passen, oder?

MfG Ray94

Edit: Reichen mir die Schläuche usw. nun alles oder muss noch was hinzugefügt werden?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Nimm lieber die Artic Cooling MX2 als Wärmeleitpaste!


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Also:
1x Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec PWM 013 Asus X58 PWM013
1x Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec PWM 014 Asus X58 PWM014
1x Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec UCD classic UCD classic
1x Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec NBSB 006 Asus SB NBSB006

und die Konfig von Aquatuning:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/78006ecc9d7d3cecfb55c71e0d193f2a

Hab die MX-3 jetzt reingetan.
Hoffe nun passt alles.

Edit: Sind jetzt genug Schlauchanschlüsse drinnen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Statt der MX-3 lieber Gelid oder Prolimatech Paste nehmen. Die bleiben streichzart.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ich sagte MX2, nicht 3. 



> Edit: Sind jetzt genug Schlauchanschlüsse drinnen?


Du brauchst 2 je Komponente.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Was jetzt? Ihr seid euch nicht gerade einig, dann nehm ich mal die Gelid, die Prolimatech hab ich
noch zu Hause und mein Bruder hat noch die MX-3.

Edit: MX3 ist besser als 2

Edit: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/74a41a7f68b2f8e0c89ae50f0116817a


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*



> Edit: MX3 ist besser als 2



Dann versuch mal, die MX-3 vernünftig zu verteilen,
die wird sofort zu Kaugummi


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Hab noch 2 Winkel mehr dazu gepackt:  Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ich weiß, hab ich gemerkt als ich den PC meines Bruders zusammengebaut habe^^
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/7182b813e50d997e89777ba358585c92

Passt diese Konfig nun? Fehlen noch Schlauchanschlüsse oder Sonstiges?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*



> die Prolimatech hab ich noch zu Hause


Wozu dann neue Paste? Die Prolimatech ist eine der allerbesten.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ich hab die die bei meinem Megahalems dabei war.
Naja, aber davon hab ich nicht mehr viel, ich bestell die 
Gelid nun einfach mal so mit um zu sehen, wie gut sie ist, 
wenn sie nicht viel taugt hab ich ja noch die Prolimatech und die
MX3.


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Was für ne Logik. 

PS: Du brauchst 16 PS Tüllen.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ich weiß, meine Logik.

So: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/508897df388cbe6e5c453c9e7755ef54

Brauch ich noch mehr Schlauchschellen oder 90 Grad Tüllen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Die 90° Tüllen sind nur für den Falld as du mit geraden Anschlüssen nicht weiter kommst. jetzt fehlen nur die MB Kühler.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Boh alter Schwede, du machst es einem echt schwer.  Liest du überhaupt was ich schreibe?


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Klar mach ich das Madz:

Hier die Konfig:https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/508897df388cbe6e5c453c9e7755ef54

Und von Anfi-tec:
1x Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec PWM 013 Asus X58 PWM013
1x Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec PWM 014 Asus X58 PWM014
1x Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec UCD classic UCD classic
1x Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec NBSB 006 Asus SB NBSB006

Warum Madz?, hab ich was überlesen?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1401988-post71.html


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Sind doch in der Konfig, oder nicht?

Edit: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/0471224f448757efd0cdaa0b878a51ef

Nun muss es aber passen?
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen der mir das zusammenbaut in meinem Gehäuse,
ich bezweifle, dass ich mich da gut genug auskenne.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Der Zusammenbau ist sehr einfach. Hast du früher mit Lego gespielt? Dann kannst du auch die Wakü einbauen. Das ist wie Lego für Erwachsene.


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Hab ich auch hinbekommen, ist echt einfach.

Du musst natürlich schon wissen wie, aber wirklich
schwierig ist das nicht. Am besten außerhalb des PCs
schon ein wenig mit den Teilen Spielen (-> Lego )
und ein paar Probekreisläufe machen. Im Inet
gibts auch massenhaft Lektüre dazu.

Und zur Not kannst du immer noch nachfragen


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ok, werde mich noch ein wenig einlesen, dann schaffe ich das.
Die Konfig ist glaube ich jetzt endgültig, oder gibts da noch was zu meckern?

MfG Ray94


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Wie steuerst du die Lüfter? Eventuell wäre das Aquaero ja was für dich. Lies mal meinen Test:

http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/content.php&contentid=8388


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Hmmm... ist ein wenig teuer, soviel Geld habe ich leider doch nicht zur Verfügung.
Aber ich glaub ich hab eh noch eine NZXT Sentry 2 Lüftersteuerung rumliegen.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Die Sentry ist naja "suboptimal". Das Aquaero ist die beste Überwachungszentrale für eine Wakü am Markt.



> soviel Geld habe ich leider doch nicht zur Verfügung.


Wo wir wieder beim Verkauf der Penisprothese wären.....


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ja, ich weiß dass der Sentry nicht das beste ist

Verkaufen will ich immer noch nicht, werde mir aber überlegen,
den Aquaero demnächst (in 2-3 Monaten)  mit nem GPU Wasserkühler für die 5870 zu kaufen.


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*



> Ja, ich weiß dass der Sentry nicht das beste ist


Nein, die Sentry ist Müll  

Verkauf den 975XE, mich würde das auch viel
Überwindung kosten, aber überleg doch mal was der an Kohle
bringt 

Kleine Rechnung:

975XE verkauft für ~900 Euro

900 - 
~200 Euro i7 920 = 700 Euro

700 Euro - 150 Aquaero - 80 Euro GPU Kühler = 470 Euro

Vergleich der Fälle:

975XE nicht verkaufen:

Nur eine überteuerte CPU, die nicht mehr Leistung als der 920 bringt

975XE 
0 Euro

975 XE verkaufen:
*Gleiche Leistung
* +

~470 Euro
920 D0 
Aquaero
eine leise 5870 (da WAKÜ)


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Für den i7-975 bekommt man in Ebay nicht mehr als 750 Euro.
Der 920 kostet dafür 250 Euro, da hätte ich dann 500 mehr.
Mit denen könnte ich mir dann den Aquaero und die GPU Kühlung leicht kaufen.
Aber ich könnte den 975 auch behalten und mir den Aquaero und die GPU 
Kühlung auch in 2 Monaten kaufen und dann habe ich eben noch den 975.
Deshalb behalte ich ihn lieber.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Deine Logik ist umwerfend.  Arbeite bitte niemals als Entscheidungsträger in einem Wirtschaftsunternehmen! Das kann nicht gut gehen....


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Schon klar, ich muss da nochmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen.
Das kostet mich echt sehr viel an Überwindung.
Ich verkaufe in nur sehr sehr ungern. 
Aber ihr habt recht, da kann ich ne Menge an Geld 
für alles reinholen. Ich denke drüber nach.
Aber wo könnte ich die CPU für einen guten Preis verkaufen?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Bei Ebay kannst du den wie gesagt super verkaufen. Selbst wenn du "nur" 750€ bekommst, ist das ein riesen Haufen Geld. Da muss man erstmal eine Weile arbeiten, um sich das zu verdienen.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ok, 300 Euro hab ich zur Verfügung, wenn ich 750 bekomme, habe ich 1050 Euro,
der 920 kostet 250, dann hab ich noch 800 Euro, da kann ich mir die komplette WaKü
mit GPU Kühler und den Aquaero kaufen.

Und den 920 bekomme ich dann mit der WaKü mit guten Temperaturen auf 4GHz?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*



> Und den 920 bekomme ich dann mit der WaKü mit guten Temperaturen auf 4GHz?


Die Chancen stehen gut.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Die allermeisten 920er machen 4 ghz oder mehr.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ok, 3.8GHz wären auch ok. Ich schlaf dann mal ne Nacht drüber, und gebe euch dann bescheid.
Aber ich denke, dass ich ihn verkaufen werde.


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*



> Ok, 3.8GHz wären auch ok. Ich schlaf dann mal ne Nacht drüber, und gebe euch dann bescheid.
> Aber ich denke, dass ich ihn verkaufen werde.


Tu das.  (Nacht drüber Schlafen)


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Jetzt habe ich doch nochmal eine Frage.
Was wäre dann besser?, der i7 920 oder der Intel Xeon UP W3520?
Gibt es da irgendwelche Unterschiede?

MfG Ray94


----------



## Dr.House (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

i920.  

Gibt sonst keinen Unterschied. Für den Xeon brauchst du unbedingt aktuellen Bios fürs Board.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ich habe aber schon mehrmals gelesen, dass der Xeon eine
niedrigere Spannung brauche, und für 24/7 konzipiert ist.
Wäre da nicht fürs übertakten der Xeon besser?


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Lies hier mal ein bisschen:
W3520 or 920 D0? - [H]ard|Forum


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ja, habs grad mal überflogen. Die meisten finden den Xeon besser.
Einer hat geschrieben, dass es keine Unterschiede gibt.
Aber der Xeon kostet genausoviel wie der i7 920.
Gibt es noch Meinungen von anderen Membern hier?
Ich weiß echt nicht für welchen ich mich entscheiden sollte,
falls ich meine CPU verkaufe.


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Musst halt gucken, dass der Xeon auf dem RIIE läuft.

Hier ist er nicht aufgeführt, mal sehen was Google sagt..
Glaube aber schon dass er drauf läuft.

Die beiden sind gleich gut zum OCen, der Xeon beherrscht zusätzlich EEC Mem,
es gibt bei beiden gute und schlechte CPUs.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ich habe nicht das Rampage II Extreme, hab das Asus P6T Deluxe V2.^^


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Aso, stimmt 

Edit: läuft.

Ich würde eher den W3520 nehmen, würde es aus
dem Bauch heraus entscheiden, Unterschiede gibt es nicht.
(Das man bei manchen Boards den UCLK nicht ändern kann,
ist geschichte)


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Bist du dir sicher das der Xeon auf meinem Board läuft (P6T Deluxe V2)?
Wenn ja, von welcher Quelle hast du diese Information?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Die Xeon sollen besser zu übertakten sein.


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ich habs in ner Sig gesehen:
Asus P6T Deluxe V2 bios 0610 - ForumBase


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Alles klar, dann werde ich mich für den Xeon entscheiden,
ich gebe euch morgen bescheid, sobald mein 975 in Ebay steht.

MfG Ray94


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Mal sehen welche verrückten da mitbieten.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Eigentlich müsste man jeder dieser CPUs einen Gutschein für einen ungegrenzten Aufenthalt in der nächsten Klapse beilegen.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Werds in bieten ab 740 Euro einstellen, und Sofort Kaufen auf 800 Euro.
Mal schauen, obs dann weggeht. Morgen stell ich den Link mal hier rein.

MfG Ray94


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Das würde ich nicht tun. Auktionen gehen viel besser, wenn sie ab 1€ sind.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Nicht wirklich, vor 2 Stunden ist ein 975 EX fast neu für 500 Euro weggegangen.
Das wäre mir zu wenig.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Du hast die CPU eh geschenkt bekommen. Also machst du selbst dabei keinen Verlust.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ich will trotzdem mindestens 750 Euro dafür, dann kann ich mir diese Konfig kaufen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

+ Mainboard Kühlung (Anfi-Tec)

Ich denke aber 750 Euro sind machbar, da der Neupreis bei knapp 900 Euro steht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*



> Ich denke aber 750 Euro sind machbar, da der Neupreis bei knapp 900 Euro steht.


Die 750€ sind machbar, vielelicht nicht beim ersten Anlauf. Der Neupreis beginnt ab ca 824€ inc Versand


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ja, ich stells einfach ab 740 Euro rein, 800 Sofort Kauf auf ca. 7-10 Tage.
Event. wirds beim ersten Anlauf was.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*



Ray94 schrieb:


> Ich will trotzdem mindestens 750 Euro dafür, dann kann ich mir diese Konfig kaufen:
> Ich denke aber 750 Euro sind machbar, da der Neupreis bei knapp 900 Euro steht.


 
Dann mußt du dich aber beeilen wenn du den zu dem Kurs noch loswerden willst.

Alle die soviel Geld für einen Core ausgeben wollen haben den schon oder warten gerade auf die ersten Gulftown.


----------



## Ray94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Die ersten Gulftowns kommen erst im 2. Quartal raus.
Sollte ich den Prozessor in Ebay reinstellen, oder doch lieber bei Amazon?
Bei Amazon ist das billigste Angebot bei 789 Euro, wenn ich meinen mit 749 Euro
reinstellen würde, wäre er in der Amazonliste ganz oben. Also, was meint ihr?

MfG Ray94


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Machs bei Amazon.


----------



## Ray94 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

So, ist nun in Amazon für 800 Euro.
Muss 82 Euro Gebühren zahlen, falls es jemand kauft^^
http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...w?ie=UTF8&qid=1262514923&sr=8-1&condition=new
*LINK ENTFERNT*

Wenn mir jemand beim Verkauf helfen möchte,
könnt ihr ja in Foren für mein Angebot werben.
Wäre super wenn das einige machen, dann werde ich die CPU
schnell los^^

MfG Ray94


----------



## Infin1ty (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Kann es sein, das irgendein Idiot schon gekauft hat ? Du tauchst nicht mehr
in der Liste auf


----------



## Ray94 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ja, hab einen Händler angerufen, der hat gesagt, dass die CPU bei Amazon sehr schlecht geht.
Stell sie gleich in Ebay rein, stell dann auch gleich den Link hier rein.


----------



## Ray94 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Sorry für Doppelpost:
Link entfernt


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Benutz doch bitte den Edit Button!


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Das Forum Regelwerk ist dir schon bekannt oder ?

*Regelverstöße sind:*

Links zu Ebay: Insbesondere im Marktplatz zu beachten: bitte keine Links zu Ebay etc. mit dem Ziel, Auktionen zu pushen, denn wir sind hier keine Filiale dieser Märkte.


----------



## Ray94 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Tut mir leid, habe ich leider übersehen, war nicht meine Absicht, das ANgebot zu pushen.


----------



## Ray94 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

So Leute, ich habe jetzt doch überlegt, und bin zum Entschluss gekommen, dass
ich nen größeren Radi haben will, am besten 9x 120mm, den würde ich dann außen an die 
Rückseite des Gehäuses montieren.
Könntet ihr mir diese Konfig ein wenig anpassen und nen guten 9x 120mm Radi reintun?


----------



## Infin1ty (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Nen Radi an die Rückseite ? Verschandel nicht das schöne Obsidian 

Wenn du mehr Leistung willst, pack noch 2 140 MM Single Radis 
rein, aber bitte keinen Riesen-Radi. Das Obsidian ist viel zu schön dafür.

Wenn dann häng den Mora an die Wand oder so.


----------



## Ray94 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Wenn ich da noch Single Radis einbau, hab ich keinen Platz mehr für Lüfter, dann ist da kein 
Luftstrom mehr drinnen, ich glaub dann bleib ich doch lieber beim 360 Radi.
Reicht der für 4GHz und ne hd 5870? Die Temps sollten auf Last unter 60 Grad bleiben.
Ist das so machbar?


----------



## Infin1ty (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Die Graka auf jeden Fall, bei der CPU kann man nichts garantieren, da bringt auch ein 9*120 MM
Radi nichts. Denn jede CPU ist anders, wenn du ein Montagsmodell erwischst wirds nichts


----------



## Ray94 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

naja, die xeon up w3520 scheinen von der Leistung super zum übertakten 
aus. Haben auch eine sehr niedrige vCore. 
Wäre es machbar, oder glaubst du die CPU würde mit nem 360 Radi zu heiß werden?


----------



## Infin1ty (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*



> naja, die xeon up w3520 scheinen von der Leistung super zum übertakten
> aus. Haben auch eine sehr niedrige vCore.
> Wäre es machbar, oder glaubst du die CPU würde mit nem 360 Radi zu heiß werden?



Wie gesagt, es gibt gute und schlechtere Xeons, man kann für nichts
garantieren  Aber zu heiß wird sie ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Ray94 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Ok, dann versuch ichs erstmal mit der Konfig:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Wenns nicht reicht, hau ich eben noch 1-2 Single Radis rein.
Hast du noch was an der Konfig auszusetzen?, außer das ich zuviele Ersatzteile reingehauen habe^^


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

In meinem Obsidian ist auch ein 140er Single und ein 360er im Deckel. Funktioniert super.


----------



## Ray94 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Kannste mal ein Bild davon machen, dann kann ich mich beim Aufbau daran orientieren.
Könnt ihr meiner Konfig noch nen guten 140mm Single Radi hinzufügen?


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Schau mal hier, da habe ich einige Fotos gemacht:

http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/content.php&contentid=8430


----------



## Ray94 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Sieht ziemlich cool aus, aber wo hast du den Single Radi verbaut?


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

Im Zwischenboden.


----------



## Ray94 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7 975 EX ca. 300-350 Euro*

achso auf den Bildern ist der aber noch nicht drinnen, egal^^
Dann mal ne neue Konfig:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Bist du damit einverstanden?, Madz.


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

So:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Ray94 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Alles klar, vielen Dank. Die Wasserkühlung wird bestimmt super.
Den Zusammenbau werde ich schon irgendwie hinbekommen.
@Madz: Kannst du heut oder morgen mal ausführliche Fotos von
deiner jetzigen WaKü machen? Damit würde es mir um einiges leichter fallen,
da WaKü einzubauen.


----------



## Infin1ty (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Sorry, aber du kannst auch selbst mal gucken. 

P.S: Es gibt bei Aquatuning nur einen 140 MM Single Radi


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9e76ddfb87a4afa0c10b553cffc017bb Aquaero mit LCD oder VFD ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Nope, dazu habe ich momentan leider keine Zeit. Morgen muss ich noch einen ziemlich aufwändigen Test fertig stellen.


----------



## Ray94 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Alles klar, werde ich schon hinbekommen. Ich werde erstmal abwarten
für wieviel die CPU bei Ebay weggeht. Geb euch bescheid sobald die CPU verkauft ist.
Die Auktion geht noch 4 Tage und 18 Stunden.


----------



## bullitt83 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Hallo,

ich hab genau das selbe wie du gemacht, hab auch den Obsidian 800, nur ne kleinere CPU und ne WaKü drin jedoch auch mit GPU PowerColor 5870 LCS.

Grüße
Bullitt


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Hmm, langsam muss ich mich mal nach einem neuen Gehäuse umschauen. Das Obsidian hat irgendwie jede Sau.


----------



## bullitt83 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Hehe habs seit Oktober da hat ich noch net ma die Hardware.
Iss halt ein schickes Teil 
Aber hat auch Schwächen die ich bei so nem teuren Tower nicht erwartet hätte....


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Also kannst du die Kritikpunkte meines Reviews bestätigen? Wenn ja, poste das doch nochmal im entsprechenden Support Forum (Hwluxx)!


----------



## bullitt83 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

In welchem post meintest das?? 
Ich hab hier meinen Zusammenbauthread und hab da z.b. meine Probleme mit der Corsair SSD geschildert.....
Aber ich muss sagen Fertig bin ich noch nicht, bin am überlegen mir noch ne Aquero zuzulegen ^^


----------



## Ray94 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

So Leute, mein Prozessor lüft jetzt noch 2 1/2 Tage bei Ebay und ist momentan auf 300 Euro.

Noch ne Frage, ich habe momentan diese Konfig:
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/7893bfef1e1914428c2891e0e87059e4

Gibt es da noch was auszubessern?, darf maximal noch 100 Euro teurer werden.
Gibt es event. noch nützliches Zubehör?


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir den Deckel des Obsidian aussägen lassen (mach ich auch bald) und einen Airplex 420 montieren. Vor allem, weil er genauso viel wie der RX 360 kostet, aber mehr leistet.


----------



## Ray94 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Aber wenn ich auf 4.00GHz übertakte, reicht doch ein 3x 120 und ein Single 140 Radi,
oder meinst du, dass das nicht reichen wird?^^


----------



## bullitt83 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Wenn du den Singelradi 140 an das Hinterteil montieren willst geht das nicht, du kannst ihn nur auf dem Zwischenboden montieren.


----------



## Ray94 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Ich weiß^^, Madz hat es glaub ich auch so gemacht.


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*



bullitt83 schrieb:


> Wenn du den Singelradi 140 an das Hinterteil montieren willst geht das nicht, du kannst ihn nur auf dem Zwischenboden montieren.


Der geht auch auf den 140er Platz hinten. 


Und zur Leistung. Wieso sollte man Leistung verschenken, wenn man zum gleichen Preis mehr haben kann?


----------



## bullitt83 (5. Januar 2010)

Aso ok, ich hab nen 120er an der Rückwand montiert, so wie es im Video zum Obsidian iss.
Ich hab momentan mit der Konfiguration 40°C CPU Temperatur und lass 4 mal Folding laufen.
Beim Zocken wirds nicht wirklich viel wärmer ca 47 48°C Pumpe und Lüfter laufen auf Silent, aber will mir ne Aquero zulegen um beim Zocken noch etwas verstellen zu können wenn es nötig wäre.

Also ich glaub nicht dass der 140er da hingeht mein 120er stößt ja schon fast an...


----------



## Ray94 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Da kommt ja ein 360 Radi und ein Single 140 Radi^^
@Madz: Ist mir klar, aber ich will das Gehäuse nicht verschandeln,
und ich weiß nicht wie ich das machen sollte, bin (noch) nicht wirklich
handwerklich begabt.


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Wieso verschandeln? Mit der passenden Blende ist das eine Aufwertung.


----------



## Ray94 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Was müsste ich genau machen damit der 420 drauf bzw. rein passt,
bzw. was brauch ich dazu?


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Diese Blende (kannst du ja schwarz pulvern lassen oder lackieren) und dann den Deckel entsprechend ausschneiden.

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...plex-revolution-420--Edelstahl-geb-rstet.html


----------



## Ray94 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Naja, ich denke mir reicht vorerst der 360 und der 140 Radi.
Ich hätte den Radi nämlich dann doch gern im Gehäuse und nicht oben drauf^^
Aber trotzdem danke^^


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Ja, deswegen krieg mein Obsidian ja einen Auschnitt und dann noch einen Aquatube in den Deckel. Wie bei meiner ersten Wakü.


----------



## bullitt83 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Da bin ich ma auf die Bilder gespannt, was sagst du zu meinen Temperaturen sind die ok?


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Ja, die sind ok. 

Langsam sollen endlich mal die restlichen Samples hier eintreffen (420er Radis). Ich warte schon seit 8 Wochen.


----------



## Ray94 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Du hast mich überredet^^, werde jetzt nen 420 einbauen^^
Hier die neue Konfig: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
Passt da alles, Madz?


----------



## bullitt83 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Ok aber dazu muss der Deckel doch nicht zerschnitten werden oder?
Ne Frage was bringt eigentlich das andere Display bei der Aquero?


----------



## Ray94 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Doch da muss man wohl schneiden für den 420 Radi^^


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

So, jetzt passt es: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/articles.php&contentid=8388&page=5


----------



## bullitt83 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Ja die hab ich schon Aufmerksam gelesen  Danke nochma, aber da steht eher drin iss Geschmacksache.....
Also hab jetzt keinen triftigen Grund für das teurere Display gefunden.
Ich denk die Aquero wirds werden wenns ma wider ne Aktion gibt bei Aquacomputer.


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Naja, mir gefällt das VFD viel besser. Sieht besser aus und man kann die Farben wechseln. Aber wenn man das Gerät bezahlen muss...


----------



## Ray94 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Ok, vielen Dank, Madz. Ich denke die Konfig ist jetzt perfekt für mich angepasst^^
Jetzt heißt es abwarten für mich, hoffe ich bekomme möglichst viel für den 975 EX.
Melde mich in 2-3 Tagen wieder, wenn die Auktion zu Ende ist.


----------



## M59Deathman (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Als ich den Link von Madz angeklickt hab lief mir das Wasser in die Augen 

wenn ich bedenke das ich den Preis auch gezahlt^^, halt nur über Jahre 

Aber mal ne Frage wo sollen die 2 Singel im Gehäuse hin? In meinen Chieftec würden die nich mehr passen und der is schon groß.


----------



## bullitt83 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Also vom Prinzip her ein klasse Tower, aber leider mit einigen Detailfehlern...

Welcome to Corsair :: Obsidian Series 800D Product Information

Aber ich bin im großen und ganzen sehr froh ihn zu ham.

Grüße
Bullitt


----------



## M59Deathman (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Mal Bilder geschaut und ich frage mich immer noch wo der 2te hinsoll. Einer iner Mitte ist kla, aber der 2te? 

Das hinten is doch nen 120'er oder?



Madz schrieb:


> Der Zusammenbau ist sehr einfach. Hast du früher mit Lego gespielt? Dann kannst du auch die Wakü einbauen. Das ist wie Lego für Erwachsene.



Den Spruch lass ich mir patentieren


----------



## bullitt83 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Jupp das hinten iss ein 120er der andere 140er kann auf den Zwischenboden, da sitzt ein Lüfter.
Ich hab bei mir den Lüfter auf die obere Seite gesetzt weil ich sonst keinen Platz für meine Pumpe hatte. Aber perfekt iss der Platz für die Pumpe leider nicht.


----------



## M59Deathman (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Ich frag nur mal weil in der Bestellung 2 140'er drin sind  da fehlt mir noch der Platz für den 2ten Radi.


----------



## bullitt83 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Madz meint er kann den ja an der oberen Stelle platzieren, mein 120er füllt die komplett aus.
Aber vll gibts kleine 140er die da rein passen.
Wenn er ne andere Pumpe und Position für die Pumpe hat kann er auch ganz unten noch was hinsetzen.


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*



M59Deathman schrieb:


> Als ich den Link von Madz angeklickt hab lief mir das Wasser in die Augen
> 
> wenn ich bedenke das ich den Preis auch gezahlt^^, halt nur über Jahre
> 
> Aber mal ne Frage wo sollen die 2 Singel im Gehäuse hin? In meinen Chieftec würden die nich mehr passen und der is schon groß.



Kannst ja mal meinen Test lesen: http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/content.php&contentid=8430




bullitt83 schrieb:


> Madz meint er kann den ja an der oberen Stelle platzieren, mein 120er füllt die komplett aus.
> Aber vll gibts kleine 140er die da rein passen.
> Wenn er ne andere Pumpe und Position für die Pumpe hat kann er auch ganz unten noch was hinsetzen.


Der Zweite wird hinten passen, aber ich denke, dass man mit Winkeln auf den Spawas arbeiten muss, sonst bekommst man Probleme mit dem Schlauch.


----------



## M59Deathman (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Aha jetzt seh ich es. Hab überlesen das der hinten auch noch nen 140'er hat. Man das wird aber knapp, selbst mit Winkeln.


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Wenn Corsair das Gehäuse noch 4-5 cm länger konstruiert hätte, würde sogar ein Quad 140 in den Deckel gehen. Aber es ist jetzt schon krass, wieviel Kühleistung man darin verbauen kann.


----------



## Ray94 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Und du meinst echt, dass des mit den 2x 140 Radis gut geht, 
wenn ich oben den 420 Radi verbaue wird es verdammt eng,
oben auf der Rückseite noch nen 140 Radi zu platzieren,
ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das passt.


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Wenn es nicht passen sollte, ist es für dich kein Beinbruch. die Rücksendung zahlt Aquatuning. Du musst nur das Rücksendeformular ausdrucken.


----------



## Ray94 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Ok, das ist klasse. Kann ich dann zurückschicken falls was nicht passt^^
Bin gespannt, wie ich das mit dem 420 Radi hinbekomme.


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Such dir in deiner Nähe einen Metall verarbeitenden Betrieb. Also Schlosserei etc. die machen es für dich. Vorteil an der Sache ist auch, dass sie haftbar zu machen sind, falls was kaputt geht.


----------



## Ray94 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Ok, kann ich anstatt der Laing DDC-1T auch die Ultra nehmen?


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Kannst du, rate ich dir aber nicht. Sie ist nur unnötig lauter und bringt keinerlei Vorteile.


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Die letzte Konfig von Madz und Ray94 ist totaler Käse. 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/76effe7fd9bc69d0ba2916f36744430c


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Nein ist es nicht. Er hat das Geld und will die Möglichkeiten im Obdisian voll nutzen. Wieso also nicht? Im Prinzip ist das die Config, die ich auch habe.


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Doch ist sie. Zum Beispiel: einen zweiten 4-fach Adapter für den Graka Kühler?  etc.


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Ok, der ist mit durch gerutscht. 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


Aber ansonsten ist die Zusammenstellung gut. Hier geht es nicht draum Geld zu sparen, sondern maximale Leistung zu erzielen. 

Und für das VFD Display hat er sich denke ich bewusst entschieden.


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*



> Und für das VFD Display hat er sich denke ich bewusst entschieden.


Da ist mir das LCD rein gerutscht. 



> Hier geht es nicht draum Geld zu sparen, sondern maximale Leistung zu erzielen.


1080er + 9 Lüfter *hust*


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Die momentane Konfig leistet mehr.  Außerdem will er alles intern verbauen.


----------



## Ray94 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Jo, die Konfig von Madz und mir ist schon Klasse^^
Der 975 EX steht jetzt auf 690 Euro und läuft noch
22 Stunden. Echt Klasse.
Ich melde mich morgen wieder.


----------



## Madz (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Glückwunsch! Die kloppen sich sicher noch darum.


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*



> Jo, die Konfig von Madz und mir ist schon Klasse^^
> Der 975 EX steht jetzt auf 690 Euro und läuft noch
> 22 Stunden. Echt Klasse.
> Ich melde mich morgen wieder.



Da geht noch was, in der Bucht sind genug irre


----------



## Ray94 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Hey Leute,
läuft der Intel Xeon X5570 auch auf den P6T V2?
Würd in sehr billig bekommen.


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Fang nicht schon wieder an.... 

Für wie viel würdest du ihn denn bekommen ?

Und nein, der läuft nicht.



> Jede CPU besitzt einen integrierten Speicher-Controller für drei DDR3-1333-Channels. In der neuen zugehörigen 2-Sockel-Plattform „Tylersburg-EP“ kommunizieren die zwei Xeon 5500 untereinander und zum Peripherie-Chipsatz 5520„Tylersburg-36D“ mit jeweils eigenen QuickPath-Schnittstellen.


----------



## Madz (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Oh man, Penisverlängerung verkaufen, nur um sich eine noch dickere Prothese anzuschaffen.


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Das habe ich auch gerade gedacht 

Obwohl der 975 sinnvoller als der X5570 wäre


----------



## Madz (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Ketzer! Diese Vokabel in dem Zusammenhang...  ich bin schwer enttäuscht.


----------



## Ray94 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Nix die CPU hätte ich unter 200 Euro bekommen^^


----------



## Madz (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Kaufen! Und dann ab zu Ebay! Wenn der noch funktioniert, ist das ne hammer Geschäft.  Vermutlich machst du dann nochmal so 5-600€.


----------



## Ray94 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Alles Klar. Geb euch dann morgen mit dem 975 EX Bescheid.


----------



## Speed-E (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Seid dem Bios 0704 werden die Xeon W 35xx auf dem P6T DLX V2 voll unterstützt. Die Xeon X soweit ich weiss nicht.


----------



## Ray94 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Oh, mein Bios ist auf 0610.
Wie update ich das Bios?


----------



## Madz (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

http://www.gidf.de


----------



## Ray94 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Alles Klar, so der 975 EX ist für 700 Euro weggegangen.
Hab mich soeben doch noch für den i7-920 entschieden (D0)
Und in den nächsten Tagen werde ich mir dann die WaKü bestellen.


----------



## Madz (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Sehr weise Entscheidung.


----------



## Ray94 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Alles klar, kann ich dann statt dem XSPC AGB die Aquacomputer aquatube nehmen?
Kannst du mir die empfehlen?

Wären Ein- und Auslassadapter empfehlenswert?, wenn ja welche?


----------



## Madz (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Der Aquatube ist gut, aber mit einer starken Pumpe, wie der Laing, wird gerne mal Luft angesaugt. Ein/Auslassadapter brauchst du die für die Laing nicht.


----------



## Ray94 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Ok, dann lass ich die Konfig so wie sie ist^^
Melde mich demnächst wieder.


----------



## bullitt83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Ich hoff wir bekommen ein paar Bilder zu sehen.
Vielleicht schaffen es mal ne kleine Galerie von den Obsidians zu machen.

Viel Spaß mit der Wakü


----------



## Ray94 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Danke, hab heute alles bestellt. Werde schreiben sobald alles da ist.


----------



## bullitt83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Na müßt doch alles da sein oder nicht ? ^^
Aquatuning war bei mir sehr schnell mim liefern.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Versprochen ist versprochen.... 

Poste mal n paar Bilder


----------



## Ray94 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

SO, der Prozessor ist da^^, aber die WaKü Teile noch nicht,
hab grad von Aquatuning ne E-Mail bekommen, dass ein Teil nicht 
verfügbar ist, dieses werde ich stornieren, und hoffe dass sie die 
Sachen bald losschicken.


----------



## Madz (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

Was ist nicht verfügbar?


----------



## Ray94 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Xeon W3520 ca. 900 Euro*

2 Verlängerungskabel die ich mir noch dazubestellt hatte.


----------



## Madz (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Achso, die bekommst du auch woanders.


----------



## Ray94 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Ja, deswegen will ich sie ja stornieren^^


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Das ist wirklich schade mit denn Teilen. Hoffe auch für dich das die Teile bald kommen werden. Damit du zusammenbauen kannst. Will gerne alles sehen, wie es am ende aussieht.


----------



## Ray94 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Teile wurden verschickt, mal schauen ob morgen was kommt.
Ich schreib dann wieder.


----------



## Madz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Wir sind sehr gespannt. Das Paket dürfte ziemlich dick sein.


----------



## Xylezz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Ohja, Fotos werden dann wirklich dringend gebraucht ^^


----------



## Ray94 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Hab jetzt alle Teile außer die von Anfi-Tec, 
die werden Montag kommen, aber ich bin bis Freitag 
nicht mehr zu Hause. Aber dann werde ich die WaKü endlich
zusammenbauen, und hier ganz viele Fotos für euch posten.


----------



## Punx (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Hört sich gut an. Dann kann ich mir ja noch ein paar Tipps und Anregungen für meine Wasserkühlung holen .

Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Ray94 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

So Leute, hab nun alle Teile, aber der Zusammenbau wird ein wenig kompliziert,
könnte mich da jemand unterstützen, hat jemand ICQ oder Skype um mir
zu helfen falls ich nicht weiterkomme?


----------



## Xylezz (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Schreib doch einfach hier alle Fragen rein, hast gleich mehrere Leute die beraten können


----------



## Ray94 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Aber das sind soviele Fragen, die kann ich garnicht aufzählen, 
das wäre echt vorteilhafter, wenn mir jemand per ICQ hilft, 
das geht viel schneller.

Bilder folgen nach Einbau.


----------



## Burak_50 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Was erscheint denn für dich so kompliziert ?


----------



## Xylezz (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Ich muss leider gleich los, Bruder hat PC Probleme deswegen kann ich nicht in die Bresche springen, tut mir leid


----------



## Infin1ty (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Frag doch hier


----------



## Ray94 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Wie gesagt zuviele Fragen, und zu wenig Zeit hier alle zu stellen.
Wenn einer heute oder morgen Zeit hat, wäre ich dankbar, wenn
er mir seine ICQ Nummer gibt.


----------



## Infin1ty (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Zeit hätte ich, aber leider kein ICQ auf dem PC und meine
Nummer vergesse ich eh immer 

Man kann nie zu viel Fragen, also komm schon


----------



## Acid (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

hi kannst mich adden wenn du magst... 217007638


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Ich bin mir sicher die meisten Fragen wären geklärt wenn man sich richtig gut eingelesen hätte.


----------



## Ray94 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Ok, alles klar, hab nun den Grafikkartenkühler und GPU-Kühler sauber gemacht. Hab den Kühler nun auch an die GraKa geschraubt.
Nun ist aber das nächste, dass ich machen muss, die SpaWa
Kühler und den North- und Southbridge Kühler von Asus zu
entfernen, hab jetzt schon länger rumgetan, bring sie aber nicht
wirklich ab, wie soll ich da vorgehen?

Und hab die 2 SpaWa Kühler und den North- und Southbridgekühler da
weiß aber nicht wirklich was da was ist.
Die SpaWa Kühler schauen beide gleich aus, und der
North- und Southbridgekühler auch.


----------



## Infin1ty (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Da muss ich King recht geben, hättes du die dich vernünftig
eingelesen, würdest du sowas nicht fragen


----------



## Ray94 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Ich habe mich sehr intensiv eingelesen,
hatte nur nicht diese Plastikhalterungen abgekriegt,
hab ich jetzt einfach abgeschnitten, hab soeben fast
alles verbaut, morgen fang ich dann an alles mit den Schläuchen
zu verbinden, da werd ich dann am meisten Hilfe brauchen^^


----------



## Xylezz (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Die Plastik Dinger?`Push-Ins?`Ne ordentliche Zange und n bisl Geduld ist alles was man bei denen braucht ^^

Und beim verschlauchen : AGP vor die Pumpe und ansonsten von unten nach oben und zurück zum AGB

MfG Xy


----------



## Acid (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

falls du dich fragst warum ich nicht zurückschreibe  liegts daran dass ich nicht zuhause bin... morgen über tag kannst mich aber jederzeit fragen.... bei manchem kann ich dir vvl behilflich sein.....


----------



## Ray94 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

So, alles verbaut, jetzt schraub ich die Pumpe noch aufs Shoggy 
Sandwich, und dann fang ich mit den Schläuchen an.
Nur wie ich das Aquaero anschließe habe ich keine Ahnung^^,
hab noch keine Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen.
Für was ist eigentlich der Deckel für Laing Pumpen?,
für was brauche ich den?


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Die Pumpe nicht schrauben, dann bekommst du wieder unnötige 
Vibration. Kleb die mit Klettband, doppelseitigem
Klebeband etc. drauf.



> Für was ist eigentlich der Deckel für Laing Pumpen?,
> für was brauche ich den?


Der originale Laing Deckel hat kein G1/4 Gewinde,
nur 2 kleine fest montierte Plastiktüllen.

Das steht übrigens auch in WAKÜ-Guides 



> Nur wie ich das Aquaero anschließe habe ich keine Ahnung^^



Es gibt das so ein Heft, dass dem Aquaero beiligt, es nennt sich Anleitung


----------



## Ray94 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Alles klar, die Anleitung hab ich gefunden, und hab schon alles verbaut,
werde mich jetzt mit den Schläuchen beschäftigen.
Ist es vorteilhaft den Laing Deckel einzubauen?,
was bringt er für Vorteile?


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Die Pumpe wird leiser, macht mehr Druck und du kannst 
Anschlüsse einschrauben.

Zudem wirkt der Standart Deckel billig


----------



## Madz (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Wie wärs mal mit booten der Brain.exe ? Soll manchmal helfen, komische Frage vorzubeugen.


----------



## Ray94 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Ja, so jetzt Pumpe angemacht, und alles Wasser ist aus den Tüllen gelaufen.
Strom war zum Glück aus, die GraKa hats schwer erwischt.
Hab jetzt alles getrocknet, und geföhnt.
Werde morgen mit meinem Vater nochmal alles abdichten und festziehen.
Berichte dann morgen wieder.


----------



## Madz (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Alle Teile schön trocknen lassen. Mindestens 24 Stunden.  Danach funktionieren sie wieder.


----------



## Burak_50 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

24 Stunden ? Manchmal warte ich keine 24 Minuten, wobei ich mir 24 Sekunden nicht zutrauen würde...


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Oder 30 min bei ca 50° Umluft in den Ofen schieben.


----------



## Ray94 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Hab die GraKa nochmal ausgebaut und alles was nass war, 
Paar Schläuche abgeschlossen und alles entleert.
Habe festgestellt, dass die 90 Grad Tüllen undicht waren,
und der Gummi in der GraKakühlung nicht richtig drinnen war.
Werde es morgen früh um 9 Uhr nochmal versuchen.
Ich berichte euch dann ob es was geworden ist.


----------



## Madz (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

24 Stunden sind reine Vorsicht. Damit bin ich bisher immer gut gefahren.


----------



## Burak_50 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

@Ray94


Mir ist schon einmal passiert, dass Wasser auf die Graka getropft ist und sich zwischen dem Kühler und der Karte versteckte. 

Das erfuhr ich natürlich erst, nachdem die Karte hinüber war...


----------



## bullitt83 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Hm scheint wohl doch einiges an Problemen zu geben mit der ganzen teuren Technik. Finds etwas schade, dass du im Kaufrausch dir deinen Warenkorb hast füllen lassen ohne genau zu wissen wieso und wofür. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass mit deiner Hardware nix passiert iss. Aber wenn kein Strom drauf war und du alles gut Trocken legst und wartest wird das passen.
Ich hab bei meiner Aktion mim Umbau für mich festgestellt, dass ich meinen PC vll noch Um/Nachrüste aber komplett zusammenbauen werd ich ihn nicht mehr selbst. Ich hatte ne defekte SSD ein defkten Brenner und ne defekte Graka, das kann jemand für mich vorher Prüfen und ich hab danach keinen Streß.
Ja ich weiß kostet dann mehr aber das wird mich sicher nicht umbringen.

Bin ma auf Bilder gespannt. ^^

Grüße
Bullitt


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Wenn die (drehbare?) Tüllen undicht waren zurück, wenn der Tüllenanschluss undicht war nutze ich immer Teflonband, das hilft ungemein.

Tupfe die Karte vor dem Einbau mit Küchenrolle unbedingt ab.


----------



## Ray94 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

So, habe ausversehen weil ich es nicht wusste, die Schrauben des Radis zu fest reingedreht,
jetzt ist der Radi im Arsch. Hab mir gleich nen neuen bestellt.
Nächste Woche folgt dann Versuch 4. Geht aber wieder erst ab Freitag, 
da ich unter der Woche wieder weg bin.


----------



## sentinel1 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Hab meinen Radi hier erfolgreich reparieren lassen.

Via Pn, falls es gegen Forenregeln verstößt! Sofern gewünscht.


----------



## Infin1ty (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*



> So, habe ausversehen weil ich es nicht wusste, die Schrauben des Radis zu fest reingedreht,
> jetzt ist der Radi im Arsch. Hab mir gleich nen neuen bestellt.
> Nächste Woche folgt dann Versuch 4. Geht aber wieder erst ab Freitag,
> da ich unter der Woche wieder weg bin



Oh mann, in fast jedem Radi-Roundup 
WAKÜ FAQ etc. steht, dass die Schrauben nicht zu fest reinmachen darf, 
und auf dem Zettel der dem Radi beliegt auch 

Ich habe echt ein schlechtes Gewissen, hier ne fertige Konfig gepostet zu haben, da du echt keine Ahnung hast (sorry), was wie wo etc. hingehört...

Du hast dir nachher deine ganze HW gekillt, bloß weil du dich nicht 
vernünfig eingelesen hast.


----------



## Xylezz (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Ja ich hab langsam auch echt n schlechtes Gewissen.....wir gehen davon aus das Leute die sich noch ein paar Tips zu ihren Konfigurationen abholen den WaKü Guide durchgelesen haben aber ich glaube das machen immer weniger  Dabei ist der Guide hier bei uns so extrem gut geschrieben


----------



## Ray94 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Hab mich echt sehr gut eingelesen, hat alles geklappt bis auf das, dass ich
die Schrauben zu fest gezogen habe, und das hab ich wohl überlesen,
naja, lasse den Radi jetzt reparieren, dann passt alles wieder^^


----------



## Burak_50 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Naja, der Herr ist anscheinend junge 15. Da kann man etwas nachsichtiger sein, aber dennoch wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn du  (Ray94), um es mit Madz Worten auszudrücken, mal die Brain.exe anschmeissen würdest.

Mal abgesehen davon, wo hast du vor die beiden 140er zu montieren ?

Einen im Zwischenboden, schätze ich und wahrscheinlich den anderen ans Heck, oder ?!

Wenn ja, solltest du wissen, dass du mit einem 140er Radi innen am Heck montiert Probleme haben wirst mit dem Sidepanel. Es lässt sich zwar noch schliessen, aber der Radiator drückt gegen das Window und dadurch schliesst das Panel unten links nicht ganz bündig mit dem Gehäuse.


----------



## Madz (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Oh man... die Fehler die du gemacht hast, hättest du vermeiden können, wenn du

1. Den Guide besser gelesen hättest
und

2. Dein Hirn eingeschaltet hättest, anstatt stumpf drauf los zu basteln.


----------



## Ray94 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

@ Burak_50: Ja, es passt leider nur ein 140 Single Radi rein.
Aber mein Bruder kann den zweiten gut gebrauchen.

Naja, war eben ein blöder Fehler von mir,
auf jeden Fall warte ich jetzt erstmal bis meine Radis wieder kommen,
ich schätze, dass ich sie bis nächstes Wochenende wieder habe.


----------



## Ray94 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

So Leute,
den großen Radi hab ich 22 mal durchbort xD
Wird nicht zum richten sein, der 140 Single Radi ist bereits repariert,
hab mir den triple Radi jetzt noch mal bei aquatuning bestellt,
mal schauen wo ich ganz kleine Schrauben herbekomme.
Für was packen die eigentlich so lange M3 Schrauben bei,
wenn es den Radi beschädigt?


----------



## Madz (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Weil es Lüfter gibt, bei denen man sie braucht.


----------



## Ray94 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

So, den Triple Radi hab ich nicht reparieren lassen, da es sich für den
Preis nicht gelohnt hätte. Habe mir jetzt stattdessen einen Mo-ra 2 Pro
mit Lüfterblende und 9 Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL2 Rev.3 gekauft.
Hoffe das kommt morgen oder übermorgen an.
Den Mo-ra schraub ich dann neben dem PC an meinen Schraubtisch^^
Nen Triple Radi werd ich mir dann nicht mehr holen, da die Mehrleistung
nichts bringen wird, oder?
Außer ich würde mir mal eine zweite 5870 zulegen, oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

XL1 hätten bei weitem auch gereicht. Selbst wenn sie das gleiche kosten wie XL2.


----------



## Ray94 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Für was hat man dann die Lüftersteuerung?^^
Kannst du mir die Frage von meinem vorherigen Post noch beantworten?


----------



## Madz (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Der Mora kommt mit jedem System zurecht. Du brauchst keinen zusätzlichen Radiator. Eine zweite 5870 brauchst du aber auch nicht.


----------



## Ray94 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Okay, ich spiele ja schön länger mit dem Gedanken, mal mehrere Monitore ranzuhängen.
Bei 2-3 26" Full HD Monitoren wäre eine zweite 5870 dann schon brauchbar, oder?
Aber das eilt ja nicht, hoffe das Paket von Aquatuning kommt bald an.


----------



## Acid (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Dein Geld hätte ich mit 15 auch gern gehabt  machst einen nagelneuen Radio kaputt und kaufst direkt mal einen mora 2 andere sparen da Monate drauf.....

Naja ich hoffe du wirst den mora nicht 36 mal durchbohren


Du hättest dir vvl besser ne ordentliche Luftkühlung gekauft....oder dir die wakü von jemand einbauen lassen der Plan davon hat....

Edit: und nein Hallo was willst du jetzt noch eine 5870 kaufen???? Wo hast du bitte die Kohle her? Und es ist definitiv nicht nötig... Bau dir erstmal ein System dass du auch nutzen kannst und welches auch in der Praxis funktioniert und nicht nur in der Theorie.....


----------



## Ray94 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Ja, ich spiele ja nur mit dem Gedanken mir in einem halben Jahr mal eine zweite zu kaufen.
Deshalb hab ich auch gefragt, ob dann ein weiterer Triple nötig bzw. gut wäre.
Heißt ja nicht, dass ich mir sofort eine holen möchte.

Und den Mo-ra werde ich sicher nicht durchbohren, den werde ich sehr sorgfältig
verschrauben und aufpassen dass nichts passiert.
Weiß ja jetzt was ich für einen Fehler gemacht habe,
sonst hat ja alles gepasst.
Oh mann, jetzt steht auf Aquatuning schon seit 2 Tagen "wird gepackt" da.
Hoffe sie schickens bald los, will meinen PC wieder verwenden können xD


----------



## Acid (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

der mora reicht auf jedenfall für sli aus......und dachte du machst mal paar pics....ich würd mal bei aquatuning anrufen, normal versenden die noch am selber tag der bestellung spätestens 1 tag darauf....

kommt dass ganze ins super case von lian li? wie in deinem avatar zu sehen?

schreibt doch mal ein tagebuch oder so ist ja sehr geile hardware, vorallem dass case gehört meines erachtens zu den schönsten... aber auch zu den teuersten....


----------



## Ray94 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Nein, ich hab das Obsidian Corsair 800D.
Bilder wollte ich machen wenn der PC fertig ist,
man sieht ja noch nicht viel, nur ein paar raushängende Schläuche^^
Bilder kommen wenn ich den Mo-ra angeschlossen habe, versprochen.
Wegen dem Tagebuch muss ich noch schauen, eventuell kommt noch eins.


----------



## Acid (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

unboxing pics finde ich immer sehr interessant....


----------



## Ray94 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

So, die Aquatuning Lieferung wird heute ankommen.
Lieder bin ich heute nicht da, aber morgen werde ich gleich loslegen^^
Ich mache dann viele Fotos während des Zusammenbaus.


----------



## Ray94 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

So, gestern habe ich alles verbaut und durchlaufen lassen.
War fast alles dicht, außer bei einem Durchflusssensor.
Da lief 1/2 Liter raus, und hat eventuell das Netzteil etwas getroffen.
Nun gut, heute früh hab ich alles überprüft, war soweit alles trocken.
Nun mache ich den PC an, das Mainboard piepst nicht und es scheint alles zu laufen,
aber der PC rebootet nach 3 Sekunden immer von selbst.
So schnell wird natürlich kein Bild angeziegt.
Helft mir bitte, ich hoffe nicht, dass das Mainboard kaputt ist.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

hm, würde dazu passen das das nt was abgekriegt hat. Er läuft 3 Sekunden, dann überlastet die kurze Vollast beim booten das NT und der Spaß geht wieder los.
Oder glaubt jemand was anderes ?


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

jipp, hört sich danach an... aber wie zum Teufel hast du das hinbekommen? Ich hab meine Wakü zwar im PC getestet, Zwecks aufbau, hab aber einfach NT ausgebaut, daneben gelegt und das MB etc. und Graka abgelassen, denn wenn was ausläuft, wäre es über Spannungsfreie Bauteile gelaufen...

Ich tipp auf NT, wenn das nicht klappt, dann MB


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Hoffentlicht ist bei dem Netzteil nichts Passiert. Will jetzt auch gerne ein par Bilder von der Wakü sehen. Wenn das schon so eine teuere ist.


----------



## Ray94 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

So, ein Glück das es nicht das Netzteil war, das habe ich eben
an nem anderen PC getestet, die GraKa hab ich auch wieder mit
Kühler auf nen anderen PC gesetzt, funktioniert auch noch.
Dann kann es wohl nur noch das Mainboard sein.
Ich habe großes Glück das meine Mutter mir etwas Geld leihen kann,
deshalb bestell ich mir heute noch ein neues MB.
Ich habe heute alle Teile ausgebaut und das Wasser abgelassen,
und werde nochmal neu anfangen, wenn das Mainboard da ist.
Ich werde es wohl von nem Computerladen machen lassen,
da die dann dafür haften dürfen, wenn was daneben geht.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*



> Ich werde es wohl von nem Computerladen machen lassen,
> da die dann dafür haften dürfen, wenn was daneben geht.


Sorry, aber wie arm ist das denn 

Erst spuckst du hier große Töne, und dann bekommst
du es nicht auf die Reihe deine WAKÜ vernünftig zu
verschlauchen. 



> Da lief 1/2 Liter raus, und hat eventuell das Netzteil etwas getroffen.
> Nun gut, heute früh hab ich alles überprüft, war soweit alles trocken.
> Nun mache ich den PC an, das Mainboard piepst nicht und es scheint alles zu laufen,
> aber der PC rebootet nach 3 Sekunden immer von selbst.
> ...



Da hilft nur noch der Backofen. Bei 50° ne Stunde backen. Wenn du Glück hast funzt das
MOBO dann wieder. Hat bei mir mal ein NT gerettet


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

@ray94

Eventuell wohnt ein WaKü - Meister in Deiner Nähe und hilft Dir, sieht sicherlich besser aus als das Gefummele vom PC-Laden, die meist nur eins können: VERKAUFEN.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Würde ich auch sagen


----------



## Ray94 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

So, hab jetzt das Netzteil mal zur Sicherheit auf 50 Grad
in den Ofen geschoben.
Mainboard hab ich letzte Woche auch schon überflutet,
des is endgültig hin, werd dann heute noch das Rampage II Extreme
bestellen.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Jo, mal eben wieder ein RIIE 

Hoffen wir mal, das wenigstens das NT nicht im Eimer ist.


----------



## Ray94 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Doch ist leider auch kaputt.
Mann, ich verzweifel langsam.
Wäre das Corsair HX 750 Watt eine gute Wahl?
Das ist nämlich günstig.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

such dir lieber Fachkompetente Hilfe, bevor noch mehr zu Bruch geht...

Ausser du hastn Dukaten-Scheißer im Keller stehn, wenn ja, leih mir den mal bitte


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*



> Doch ist leider auch kaputt.
> Mann, ich verzweifel langsam.
> Wäre das Corsair HX 750 Watt eine gute Wahl?
> Das ist nämlich günstig.


Für dein System reicht auch ein 500 Watt
NT. Das Coolermaster Silent Pro wäre
eine gute Wahl.

An deiner Stelle würde ich das ganze erstmal außerhalb des
Gehäuses aufbauen, als offener Testaufbau. Wenn dann ein wenig Wasser daneben geht, ist es nicht so dramatisch.

Würde ich machen, ehe du noch mehr HW f*****


----------



## Ray94 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Du hast wohl recht. Das werde ich bestimmt machen.
Oh mann, hab jetzt über 500 Euro teure HW kaputt gemacht
mit den Radis 

Das wird mir jetzt sicher nicht mehr passieren.

Hab mir jetzt das Corsair HX Netzteil wegen Preis-/Leistung bestellt,
und das Rampage II Extreme fürs OC.


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Das Board war total übertrieben. Eines für 200€ maximal tut es auch.


----------



## Burak_50 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Dieser ganze Thread ist "übertrieben"...


----------



## WallaceXIV (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Manno mann, bei dem Thread bekommt man echt Kopfschmerzen. Viel Glück noch an den TE.


----------



## Ray94 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Ja, vielen Dank. Ihr wisst garnicht wie mich das jetzt mit dem Mainboard
und dem Netzteil ärgert. Naja, ich werde dann wie Infin1ty es vorgeschlagen
hat erstmal außerhalb des Gehäuses als Testsystem aufbauen.
Ich hoffe, ihr drückt mir alle die Daumen beim nächsten Versuch.

(Ich hab dann gestern doch noch ein Cougar CM Netzteil genommen)


----------



## Madz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Bestell das Board ab! Ein 100€ günstigeres reicht.


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

@Madz: 

Du hast zwar Recht, aber lass ihn doch einfach 
Wenn er Lust zu nem (über)teuren Board hat,
ist das doch seine Sache.

@Thread: 

Hoffen wir mal,
dass diesmal nichts in die Hose äh auf die Hardware läuft


----------



## Xylezz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

N Cougar CM hab ich auch! Super Netzteil und sieht einfach geil aus


----------



## Ray94 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Oh mann Leute,
ich weiß dass sich das jetzt sehr blöd für euch anhören wird,
aber ich versuche es euch jetzt mal klarzumachen.
Ich wollte schon immer mal ne Wasserkühlung,
aber da jetzt fast 600 Euro durch die Wasserkühlung zerstört worden sind,
hab ich keine Lust mehr die Wasserkühlung zu verwenden, 
da ich einfach zu viel Angst hab dass da nochmal Wasser raus läuft.
Hab jetzt noch nen Megahalems da, ich werd es erstmal wieder mit 
Luft versuchen, und wenn dann ne Zeit lang alles glatt läuft, 
werd ich es eventuell nochmal mit der Wasserkühlung versuchen.
Ich danke euch nochmal von ganzen Herzen, dass ihr mich so
toll beraten habt, und mir so toll geholfen habt.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht das.
Aber ich bin gerade voll angepisst von Wasserkühlungen.


----------



## Lower (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Verkaufst du die Komponenten der Wakü?


----------



## Xylezz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Kann ich verstehen aber was machst du jetzt mit deiner rumliegenden WaKü? o0 willst du die einfach rumliegen lassen und mal "abwarten" ?


----------



## Madz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Auch wenn es hart klingt, aber du hast wirklich selbst schuld. Es gibt zig Video Anleitungen und mehr als genug Tipps hier im Forum. Zudem bist du (anscheinend) mit dem Kopf durch die Wand und hast nicht überlegt.


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Genau so eine Phase hatte ich auch,
WAKÜ hatte mein Mainboard und meine Graka
zerstört. 

Ich habe es dann nochmal probiert,
und zwar offen und *langsam und vorsichtig
jeden einzelnen Anschluss geprüft*. 

Und jetzt läuft mein System superleise
und kühl mit WAKÜ. 

Baue es erstmal offen auf, dann kannst du auch ein bisschen
üben, was im ernstfall (Wasser läuft aus) zu tun ist.

Komm,* gerade weil* du 600 Euro an Hardware zerstört hast,
weitermachen, sonst ist deine Hardware umsonst gestorben. 

Denn aus Fehlern lernt man, versuch es mal offen und
*in Ruhe.* Am besten ohne Hardware drunter mal
zur Übung ein paar Kreisläufe verschlauchen.


----------



## Marquis (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

@Infin1ty
Vielleicht gibts ja auch Leute die nicht Wakü geeignet sind!?
Ich weiß nicht ob man guten Gewissens empfehlen kann, danach mit Wakü weiter zu machen?

@Ray94
Mich interessiert ob du den Radi komplett durchgebohrt hast, oder nur so ein bischen in die Lamellen.


----------



## Ray94 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

@Madz: Ja, ich war wohl zu voreilig.

@Xylezz: Ich lass sie vorerst in meinem Karton ruhen.

@Infin1ty: Ja, ich werd erstmal ein paar Kreisläufe ohne WaKü testen.


Ich werde den PC auch bald zu meinem Vater fahren, 
da ich ihn dort aufstellen werde. Da ist es wohl eh besser,
dass ich die WaKü bis dahin nicht einbaue, da ich ihn mit Wasser
und dem Mo-ra nicht so gut transportieren könnte^^


----------



## Punx (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Hi Ray!

Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden:

Du hast ein hervorragendes High-End-System (zugegeben, der 975 war vielleicht wirklich ein bisschen "to much") da Heim stehen, dass ohne Probleme läuft und auch annehmbare Temperaturen liefert.

Dann besorgst du dir für mehrere Hundert Euro eine Wasserkühlung, wogegen nichts einzuwenden ist, da du das Geld ja vom verkauf deiner CPU hast. 

Aber jetzt kommts: Du baust eine Wasserkühlung im Wert von mehreren Hundert Euro in ein noch teureres System ein, ohne anscheinend genug zu wissen - und zerschießt dir einen Teil der Hardware. Dann wird direkt dananch einfach wieder neue High-End-Hardware bestellt. Warum denn wieder so teuer?

Jetzt ist aber auf einmal nichts mehr mit Wasserkühlung? Warum? Du hast eine enorm hohe Summe Geld investiert! Ist dir das so egal?

Ich bin selbst Schüler und mit 16 Jahren relativ jung. Für mein System habe ich Jahre gespart und jetzt noch den Rest für eine Wasserkühlung zusammengekratzt. Obwohl ich die Komponenten der WaKü noch nicht habe meine ich doch behaupten zu können schon mehr zu wissen als du (soll kein persönlicher Angriff o.ä. sein!). Warum hast du nicht einfach noch ein paar Fragen an die erfahrenen User gestellt? Warum hast du dich nicht ausreichend informiert? Vieles hätte dadurch verhindert werden können!

Es war vielleicht eine Erfahrung, und aus Fehlern lernt man immer, aber die Tatsache, dass dich diese Aktion so viel Geld kostet muss dir doch zu denken geben, oder? Und jetzt einfach so aufhören, ist es dass was du willst?

Vielleicht solltest du nochmal grundlegend über das Medium Computer, ganz besonders die Wasserkühlung, nachdenken.

Mit besten Grüßen, Punx


----------



## Ray94 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Hallo Punx,
ich gebe dir völlig recht, ich hab mich über Radis zu wenig
informiert, deswegen habe ich den Triple auch durchbohrt.
Da ging das Netzteil und ja noch, das Mainboard wird wohl 
deswegen kaputt gegangen sein.
Mir tut es ja auch sehr leid um die Hardware,
aber deswegen kauf ich mir keine billigere Hardware nach.
Und glaub mir, ich hab schon sehr viel WaKü wissen,
und gestern beim 2. Versuch, lief es nur an einer Stelle raus,
und zwar an der wo ein Temperatur Sensor lag,
das schei* Ding war nicht dicht, und hat mir dann das NT
geschrottet. Ohne dem Sensor war dann alles dicht,
aber das MB und NT war trotzdem schrott.
So, ich werde jetzt dann erstmal 2-3 Wochen warten,
bis der PC bei meinem Vater steht, 
dann werd ich es sicher nochmal versuchen,
da wie du schon sagtest, Aufgeben unaktzeptabel wäre,
schon wegen dem Grund, dass ich dafür den 975 EX verkaufen musste,
und nun schon über 1000 Euro dafür ausgegeben habe.

Aber danke, du hast mich ermutigen können^^


----------



## Punx (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Das mit dem Sensor leuchtet ein. Ist natürlich unglaublich Schade, dass ein ganzes System nur aufgrund eines so kleinen, relativ unwichtigen Bauteils so einen Schaden nimmt.

Als Anfänger in Sachen WaKü zeigt mir das aber auch wie vorsichtig ich selbst beim Einbau sein muss.

Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück und gutes Gelingen bei deinem Vorhaben, und vielleicht kannst du es ja diesmal etwas besonnener angehen 

Gruß!


----------



## Ray94 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

So habe jetzt nochmal gründlich darüber nachgedacht,
und muss euch sagen, dass ich von WaKü´s nicht mehr viel halte.
Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich die WaKü Teile nicht alle in den Marktplatz
stelle. Davon könnte ich mir dann wenigstens zwei schöne Full HD Bildschirme 
kaufen^^
Übertakten kann ich auch ohne WaKü.
Es tut mir leid, dass die Zeit für euch, mir bei der WaKü zu helfen,
dann umsonst waren, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir das verzeihen.


----------



## speedstar (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

*räusper* schreibst du mir ne PN, wenn du das machen solltest (Wakü-Verkauf)?! (Im Ernst)

Mal einen guten Tipp von mir! Bei mir ist auch alles in einem Betazustand und bin auch von Hardwareschäden geplagt. Mein Silverstone NT hatte mein Gigabyte EX58-UD5 und sich selbst gekillt. Neue Komponenten gekauft und bis jetzt läuft alles. Aber warum ausruhen?! Ein WaKü musste her! Ich war nur so clever hier alles zu lesen. Dennoch hatte ich Problem mit DangerDen-Schlauch und PerfectSeal-Tüllen, war nie richtig dicht. Dann hatte ich bei Lackieren mein Case verhunzt und nun ist alles halbfertig und schon ein Haufen Geld in die WaKü und Modding gesteckt. Da meiner Freundin alles zu viel wurde (und mir auch) haben wir uns geeinigt, dass ich mich bis Ende März voll austoben darf und am Stichtag muss der PC fertig sein und so das nächste Jahr überleben. Dieser Stichtag hilft ungemein. Man hat ein Ziel und weiß wann Schluß ist. Ob du mit der WaKü weitermachst, aufhörst oder nochmal bei null anfängst: musst du wissen! Nur solltest du eine WaKü haben, wenn du Temperatur- und oder Lautstärkeproblem hast. Ich hatte beides, da mein Case sehr klein ist. Aus diesem Grund ziehe ich es jetzt durch und gut ist. Nur du hattest ja nie wirklich ernste Probleme. Ich schon, hatte ma schnell 80°C an der NB.

Vielleicht hilft dir meine Geschichte ein Wenig, vielleicht auch nicht. Nur höre mal bei bisschen auf uns, z.B. ist ein Rampage II Extrem zwar toll, da man eines der besten Mainboards hat, aber wozu? Ich komme mir meinem Rampage II Gene wunderbar klar. Habe so ziemlch keine Einschränkung beim OC, nur die Kühlung ist unterdimensioniert, aus dem Grund habe ich mir u.a. ne WaKü geholt. Nebenbei ist mein Board nur 180€ teuer. Es gibt so viel Boards in dem Dreh die reichen. Auch aus CPU-Sicht. Ein i7-920 reicht. Die meisten i7-9XX machen eh bei 4,2-4,4 Ghz dicht. So eine Prestige-CPU ist unnötig. Ich weiß du hast sicherlich schon genug drüber nachgedacht und deshalb ist jetzt gut. Denke mal über alles nach!


----------



## Ray94 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

So, WaKü Teile sind jetzt auf dem Marktplatz.
Ich habe mir das Rampage II Extreme nur geholt, da man
die CPU darauf super mit Luftkühlung übertakten kann, ohne dass
mal schnell die NB oder SB zu heiß wird.
Eine Luftkühlung ist mir doch um einiges sicherer, da man nie Angst 
haben muss, dass mal etwas undicht ist^^


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*



> Eine Luftkühlung ist mir doch um einiges sicherer, da man nie Angst
> haben muss, dass mal etwas undicht ist^^



Sicher, du hast dich eingelesen  Wenn du das gemacht hättest,
wäre selbst wenn etwas undicht gewesen wäre,
nicht so viel passiert. Und dann würdest du das jetzt auch nicht denken.

WAKÜs* sind* sicher, wenn man sie fachgerecht aufbaut.


----------



## Madz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*



> WAKÜs sind sicher, wenn man sie fachgerecht aufbaut.


Sonst wäre ich nicht schon seit 2003 dabei.


----------



## Professor Frink (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

tja, fachgerecht ist ein dehnbares Wort^^, ich denke die meisten Bastler (incl. mir) improvisieren halt wenns net passt


----------



## Madz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*



Ray94 schrieb:


> So, WaKü Teile sind jetzt auf dem Marktplatz.
> Ich habe mir das Rampage II Extreme nur geholt, da man
> die CPU darauf super mit Luftkühlung übertakten kann, ohne dass
> mal schnell die NB oder SB zu heiß wird.
> ...


Danke für diesen Thread! Den werde ich mir als Bookmark behalten, um Anfängern zu zeigen, wie man es *nicht* machen sollte.


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*



> Danke für diesen Thread! Den werde ich mir als Bookmark behalten, um Anfängern zu zeigen, wie man es *nicht* machen sollte.



*Jetzt wirds langsam beleidigend *


----------



## Madz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Das war keine Beleidigung, sondern eine Feststellung.


----------



## bullitt83 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Ich finde es auch schade, wie man die Hardware so vernichten kann und dann auch noch behauptet man wüßte sehr viel über WaKü. Ich hab ka zwischendurch echt gemeint, dass er die Hardware nicht hat und sich nen Spaß erlaubt, aber wenn er sie nun im Marktplatz anbietet musse ja da sein.
Schade drum.

Grüße
Bullitt


----------



## Ray94 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

So Leute,
ich habe es jetzt zu schade gefunden, die WaKü zu verkaufen.
Ich verkaufe jetzt nur die Mainboard und Grafikkartenkühlung.
Ich werde das System dann mit CPU Only kühlen.
Das reicht auch, will max. 4 GHz übertakten, und da reicht
die Standard Mainboardkühlung auf dem Rampage II Extreme.
Und die GraKa will ich nicht übertakten.
Ich denke, dass ist jetzt die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Madz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Oder du lässt die Graka von einem erfahrenen User umbauen.


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Graka umbauen ist nicht schwer 

Wichtig dabei:



Alle benötigten Sachen griffbereit hinlegen, sodass du zwischendurch nicht aufstehen musst
Entladen, dann hinsetzen und möglichst nicht mehr stark bewegen, da du dich sonst statisch aufladen könntest
Die Anleitung* vorher* lesen und verstehen
Keine Hektik, überlegen *bevor* du etwas tust
Graka vorsichtig behandeln
Die Schrauben nur Handfest anziehen, da sich das PCB sonst durchbiegen könnte.
Und sich dann nachher über eine leise und sehr kühle Graka
freuen


----------



## Ray94 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Naja, aber weißt du, ich hab einfach Angst, falls was undicht ist.
Deswegen, je weniger Anschlüsse, desto besser,
und die GraKa will ich ja nicht übertakten^^


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Es geht nicht immer nur um OCen 

Ich mache es vor allem deswegen, weil die Graka
kühl und leise wird 

Und selbst wenn ein Anschluss an der Graka undicht ist:
Wenn es nicht im laufenden Betrieb passiert,
macht das gar nichts. Einfach ne Stunde backen 
(Hat meine Graka schon 3 mal gerettet )
Und im offenen Aufbau kannst du die HW ja auch einfach mit Zewa abdecken. 

Lies dir bitte mal meinen vorherigen Post durch.


----------



## Ray94 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Es ist so, die Lautstärke der GraKa ist sehr akzeptabel.
Übertakten will ich sie nicht.
Das MoBo hält 4GHz ohne WaKü locker aus.
Die Temps sind dann auch in Ordnung.
Da verkaufe ich die Sachen lieber, als ein ünnötiges Risiko zu haben^^


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*



> Da verkaufe ich die Sachen lieber, als ein ünnötiges Risiko zu haben^^



*Jetzt zum 10000 Mal ()*

Wenn du dich vernünftig einliest und genügend Zewa da hast,
passiert selbst im Falle der Undichtigkeit nichts.


----------



## Madz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Meine Boards haben auch schon 4 Mal Wasser geschluckt und niemals ist etwas passiert.


----------



## Ray94 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Ich weiß, trotzdem brauche ich die GraKa Kühlung und die MoBo Kühlung nicht
unbedingt. Sorry, aber es ist so, und mit dem Rampage II Extreme kann ich eh
die Hälfte der MoBo Kühlung nicht weiterverwenden.
Deswegen verkaufe ich das lieber.


----------



## Madz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Bestell lieber ein anderes Board!


----------



## bullitt83 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

Iss doch jetzt eh egal, er will ja wohl keine WaKü mehr einbauen oder?
Ich würd ihm auch abraten, denn er scheint ja keine Lust zu haben zu lesen. Ich hab eigentlich genau die selbe Hardware wie er und ich hatte nur einmal das Prob dass mir ein Schlauch beim Befüllen abgegangen iss weil ich se prüfen wollt ob alles fest iss. Aber es war ja nirgends Strom drauf. Also alles eine Nacht trocknen lassen und mim kleinen Fön getrocknet und läuft. Wobei ich sagen muss ich überleg schon ein wenig wegen Umbauten ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

@Threadersteller:
Da es hier scheinbar nicht mehr um Wakü geht und auch nicht gehen wird, kann ich den Thread zumachen - oder?


----------



## MP_Pirat78 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

wow...

ich habe gerade 35 minuten verbracht dieses thema von anfang bis ende zu lesen... unglaublich was manch einer von euch an geduld an den tag gebracht hatt... (besonders Madz)

ich habe gelacht und geweint... mensch... ich habe auch keine worte mehr...
obwohl doch.... U_N_G_L_A_U_B_L_I_C_H ! ! ! 

hoffe es klappt alles


----------



## Ray94 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für i7-920 ca. 900 Euro*

@ ruyven_macaran: Ja der Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------

